# Kind begeht Suizid: Britische Polizei warnt vor Online-Spiel



## Zelada (30. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kind begeht Suizid: Britische Polizei warnt vor Online-Spiel* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kind begeht Suizid: Britische Polizei warnt vor Online-Spiel*


----------



## SoloStick (30. Juni 2018)

Jajaja. Schiebt alles auf die Spiele. Kack auf die Eltern, Freundeskreis, Lehrer. Hauptsache pöse pöse Spiele.

Wie krank unsere westliche Gesellschaft doch geworden ist. Unfassbar.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2018)

Richtig, manche Medien können Straftaten fördern. Deshalb wären entsprechende Kennzeichnungen (analog zu den Epilepsie Warnungen) durchaus sinnvoll.
Da das aber bereits passiert, besteht eigentlich kein Handlungsbedarf:

_"Die Entwickler betonen schon zu Beginn des Spiels, dass der Titel nicht für Personen unter 13 Jahren geeignet ist und zeigen diverse Warnungen an, die unter anderem darauf hinweisen, dass Kinder oder Menschen, die leicht zu verschrecken sind, Doki Doki Literature Club nicht spielen sollten."_


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2018)

SoloStick schrieb:


> Jajaja. Schiebt alles auf die Spiele. Kack auf die Eltern, Freundeskreis, Lehrer. Hauptsache pöse pöse Spiele.



Artikel gelesen? oder nur die Überschrift?

"Sollte sich ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Nutzung des Spiels und dem Suizid des Kindes bewahrheiten, so bleibt festzuhalten, dass Doki Doki Literature Club sicherlich nicht direkt zum Tod des Teenagers geführt hat. Doch wie die Entwickler richtig zu Bedenken geben, könnte der 15-Jährige bereits mit Depressionen oder anderen psychologischen Leiden gekämpft haben."



> Wie krank unsere westliche Gesellschaft doch geworden ist. Unfassbar.


Stimmt, eigentlich ist es unfassbar, daß unsere Gesellschaft so kaputt ist, daß schon 15jährige Depressionen und Selbstmordgedanken  haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt, eigentlich ist es unfassbar, daß unsere Gesellschaft so kaputt ist, daß schon 15jährige Depressionen und Selbstmordgedanken  haben.



Auch jüngere Kinder können schon an Depressionen leiden und sich in Therapie befinden.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2018)

Es gibt nicht umsonst eine Alterseinstufung für Spiele

Spiele mit dem Thema Suizid, Depression, etc haben sogar noch auf der Verpackung, Website und vor Beginn des Spiels eine Warnung.

Gerade bei hellblade senua's sacrifice wurde von den Entwicklern gewarnt das das spiel nicht für alle was ist.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. Juni 2018)

Also den Suizid jetzt allein auf DDLC zu schieben ist aber auch etwas sehr einfach. Man begeht eine solche Tat nicht einfach wegen eines Spieles! Da gehört noch jede Menge mehr dazu.
Das Spiel ist sicher nicht für jeden etwas und ging auch mir sehr nahe, aber am Ende ist es nur ein Spiel. Es mag vielleicht etwas dazu beigetragen haben, das kann man nicht ausschließen, aber es wird nicht der alleinige Grund sein.
Daher ist es wieder reißerisch angelegt und einfach auf Videospiele geschoben, weil ja ach so böse und ganz gefährlich....


----------



## THEDICEFAN (30. Juni 2018)

Ich halte definitiv nichts davon diese Thematik kindlich zu gestalten. Im Gegenteil das respektlos gegenüber Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht so schnell einer komplett verdrehten Welt überlassen wollen. Selbst Eltern könnten bei solchen Dingen keine Gefahr erkennen, da man wie üblich hier und da mal eine Ausnahme macht, um dem Kind zu zeigen wie stolz, oder glücklich man über es ist. Wer denkt es gäbe ein System das funktioniert, sollte zügigst über seine Naivität nachdenken. Darum trägt jeder Verantwortung und hat gleichzeitig nicht das Recht wichtigtuerisch zu sein.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Juni 2018)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Ich halte definitiv nichts davon diese Thematik kindlich zu gestalten.


Weiß nicht daran kindlich gestaltet sein soll. Mangas sind ja kein Medium speziell für Kinder, vermutlich ist die Mehrheit der Konsumenten sogar im Erwachsenenalter. Und gerade was das Genre der Visual Novel Spiel angeht, würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass eher Erwachsene geneigt sind sich durch endlose Testwüsten zu klicken, statt Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Wutruus (30. Juni 2018)

Eine Warnung ist im Trailer vorhanden und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es überhaupt deutlicher geht, denn undeutlich würde ich es nun auch nicht nennen. Es ist zwar knapp, aber schon sehr auf den Punkt. Vielleicht zu sehr? Darüber kann man bekanntlich streiten.

Jedenfalls ist die Warnung nicht nur im Trailer vorhanden, sondern auch auf den Produktseiten von Steam und itch.io, soweit ich weiß. Obwohl sie dort nicht zwingend so hervorgehoben ist, wie sie sein könnte, meiner Meinung nach. Das muss ich so leider zugeben.

Aber gerade im Bezug auf meinen ersten Absatz könnte ich noch erwähnen, dass diese Warnungen generell leider zu oft bewusst (!) ignoriert werden. Warum? Weil sie eben auch oft bereits für (lächerlich) harmlose Inhalte angewendet werden.
Tatsächlich kenne ich niemanden, der diese Warnungen ernst nimmt und dafür braucht es für einige Menschen schon nur den "Ab 18"-Hinweis vor einer völlig dämlichen Horrorkomödie im Fernsehen, oder DVD oder was auch immer, um zu entscheiden, derartige Warnungen künftig in den Wind zu schießen. Und wenn Eltern (und Kinder sowieso) an diese Warnungen nicht mehr glauben, hilft das auch niemandem.

Daher ist oft nicht abzuschätzen, wie krass der Inhalt eines Mediums denn nun wirklich wird, weil man die Warnung nur als "übliche Übertreibung" abtut.
Ich selbst tue das auch und wurde von DDLC damals überrascht. Inhalte, die derartige Warnungen tatsächlich rechtfertigen, sind meines Empfindens nach nämlich sehr selten.

Es ist sehr schade, dass es hier zu einem Todesfall geführt hat.

Die Schuld würde ich aber nicht dem Spiel zuweisen.
Und obwohl ich die Vergabe der Altersfreigabe kritisiere, halte ich sie nicht völlig für einen Fehler. Sie müsste allerdings durchaus revolutioniert werden, denke ich, damit man sie wieder ernst nehmen kann, wenn sie wirklich absolut ernst genommen werden muss.

Auch der Hinweis der Entwickler muss berücksichtigt werden, dass der Junge eventuell tatsächlich eigene Probleme zu bewältigen hatte. Gerade in der Pubertät sind die Dinge oft schwierig. Selbst wenn es ihm eigentlich gut ging, kann Liebeskummer allein jemanden schon sehr herunterziehen, allerdings ist das nicht wirklich neu.

Gerade wenn man beispielsweise unter starkem Liebeskummer leidet, kann es die eigene Gefühlswelt sehr stark belasten, wenn man im Spiel 



Spoiler



den Partner der Wahl erhängt in der Wohnung findet oder wenn der Partner der Wahl wahnsinnig wird und sich vor den eigenen Augen äußerst blutig mit mehreren Stichen in die eigene Brust selbst umbringt.



Derartige Inhalte präventiv zu verbieten kann aber auch nicht die Lösung sein.
Ich persönlich halte diesen traurigen Fall für einen Unfall. Leider ist es passiert und leider wird wohl noch öfter passieren.

Man kann nur versuchen, deutlicher zu warnen und die Altersfreigaben und Warnungen zu verbessern und auch für Erwachsene (Eltern) wieder glaubhaft zu machen.

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich jetzt ein paar Mal Eltern erwähnt habe.
Ich beschuldige die Eltern in keinster Weise, ihr Kind eventuell vernachlässigt zu haben oder gar durch das Ignorieren der Altersfreigabe dazu beigetragen zu haben. Das möchte ich betonen.

Da Menschen oft dazu neigen, ihre Probleme in sich hineinzufressen, ist es sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Eltern nie etwas gemerkt haben, selbst wenn das der Junge tatsächlich schon länger unter psychischen Problemen gelitten hat.
Und gerade bei dem von mir genannten Beispiel des Liebeskummers kommen die Dinge oft aus heiterem Himmel und sind völlig unvorhersehbar.

Wie gesagt, ich kann diese Situation nur als einen traurigen Unfall betrachten, für den keine Schuldzuweisungen möglich sind.


----------



## Xanbor (30. Juni 2018)

Da sollte eher stehen "Kind begeht Suizid - Polizei warnt vor unaufmerksamen Umfeld".  Denn es wurden da wohl viele Warnhinweise übersehen.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also den Suizid jetzt allein auf DDLC zu schieben ist aber auch etwas sehr einfach. Man begeht eine solche Tat nicht einfach wegen eines Spieles! Da gehört noch jede Menge mehr dazu.
> Das Spiel ist sicher nicht für jeden etwas und ging auch mir sehr nahe, aber am Ende ist es nur ein Spiel. Es mag vielleicht etwas dazu beigetragen haben, das kann man nicht ausschließen, aber es wird nicht der alleinige Grund sein.
> Daher ist es wieder reißerisch angelegt und einfach auf Videospiele geschoben, weil ja ach so böse und ganz gefährlich....



Es ist wie immer der einfachste Ausweg.


----------



## lars9401 (30. Juni 2018)

Seit wann ist DDLC ein Online-Spiel ?


----------



## Desotho (30. Juni 2018)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist DDLC ein Online-Spiel ?



Naja ohne Internetverbindung kannst Du es nicht runterladen.
“This is a psychological horror game. Please monitor and check your child’s internet use regularly and be mindful of the time spent.”

Wobei es das Problem wohl kaum löst. Wichtiger wäre es wohl zu erkennen, dass der Mensch Selbstmordgedanken hegt (face of depression).
Das ist aber wohl auch nicht unbedingt so einfach erkennbar. Es gibt im Netz auch einige Bilderserien von Menschen kurz vor Ihrem Selbstmord und die Leute sehen auf den Bildern so glücklich aus, dass man da schon ins grübeln kommt.


----------



## pcg-veteran (1. Juli 2018)

DDLC hat auf Steam über 97.000 Reviews (96% positiv). Die Tags "Psycho-Horror" und "Horror" kann man als Warnung verstehen, daß im Spiel nicht alles so "kawaii" (-> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kawaii ) ist wie der Trailer suggeriert. 


Spoiler



Laut Wikipedia sterben pro Jahr etwa 800.000 Menschen durch Selbstmord, was ca 11,4 Suizide pro 100.000 Einwohner bedeutet. (Die höchste erhobene Rate hat übrigens Südkorea mit 36,8 pro 100k.) Vernachlässigt man die Altersabhängigkeit, so müßten sich alleine aufgrund der Statistik Dutzende DDLC-Spieler aus welchen Gründen auch immer im letzten Jahr umgebracht haben.  Bei einem Spiel mit angenommenen 10 Millionen Spielern pro Jahr würde das über angenommene 10 Jahre ca. 11,4 x 100 x 10 = 11.400 Suizide ergeben, allein aufgrund der Statistik, unabhängig wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel ist. Allerdings haben PCSpieler normal tausend Gründe, einen Suizid noch ein paar Jahre aufzuschieben, bis man zumindest noch ein paar der noch nicht gespielten Must-Have-Played-Spiele aus der eigenen Sammlung plus die angekündigten Neuerscheinungen durchgespielt hat.


Eltern, Schulpsychologen und Polizisten sind nicht unbedingt Experten für Computerspiele bzw Visual Novels. "This is a psychological horror game with suicide as a main feature. " ( -> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...doki-literature-club-coroner-warning-14830749)  "A concern has been expressed that the game may trigger suicidal thoughts in young people who may be emotionally vulnerable." 
Dies erinnert etwas an den berüchtigten Werther-Effekt (-> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werther-Effekt), mit dem Goethe im 18.Jahrhundert angeblich Dutzende unglücklich Verliebte in den Selbstmord getrieben hat. 


Spoiler



"Der Begriff geht zurück auf das Auftreten einer „Suizidwelle“ nach der Veröffentlichung von Goethes Roman Die Leiden des jungen Werthers im Jahr 1774 und seiner zahlreichen Nachahmungen (Wertheriaden). Dieses Phänomen wurde in der Wissenschaft kontrovers diskutiert: Während einige Forscher von einer Epidemie sprachen, verweisen andere auf die rückwirkend unzureichende epidemiologische Erfassung oder sprechen von keinen nachweisbaren Selbsttötungen in der Nachahmung von Werther. Andere Forscher verweisen auf eine lediglich zweistellige Anzahl von Suiziden, die nachweislich in Zusammenhang mit dieser Buchpublikation gestanden hätten.
...
Der Stadtrat in Leipzig verbot die Verbreitung des Werther im Januar 1775 mit der Begründung „es wird hier ein Buch verkauft, welches den Titel führt Leiden des jungen Werthers. Diese Schrift ist eine Empfehlung des Selbst Mordes“. ... Das Verbot galt in Leipzig bis 1825. Auch in anderen Städten wurde die Verbreitung des Briefromans untersagt."


Ich habe DDLC selber nicht gespielt, aber Visual Novels haben normalerweise mehrere Enden, z.B. ein Ende, bei dem man alle Girls bekommt (Harem-Ending), ein (monogames) good Ending für jedes der Girls, ein neutrales Ende (kein Girl, aber ev. offen) und eben auch (meist mehrere) bad endings, deren schwarzer Humor teils unter die Gürtellinie geht und eben nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist. (In der Regel spielt man mit SaveGames alle Enden mal durch. Bei manchen VNs läßt sich beim ersten Durchspielen ein bad ending gar nicht vermeiden, da die Optionen für ein Good Ending im Spiel erst beim zweiten Durchspielen auftauchen. 
DDLC scheint ebenfalls ein recht interessantes, überraschendes und komplexes Ending-System zu haben, was vielleicht einer der Gründe für die vielen guten Wertungen ist. ("Loved this game!!! I love games like this that break the fourth wall! Very Awesome!  ")


Spoiler



Possible Endings | Doki Doki Literature Club Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


 "Ben was intelligent and funny with a great sense of humour. He was a gent, loving and caring. We just want to find out why and at the moment, it’s all pointing to this game.”
Vielleicht war DDLC der Tropfen, der das (emotionale) Fass zum Überlaufen brachte, aber es hat das Fass sicherlich nicht gefüllt.  Die meisten Spieler brauchen wohl nur ca. 4-6h (oder weniger), um sich durch DDLC durchzuklicken. Wie soll so ein Spiel in wenigen Stunden einen intelligenten, gesunden jungen Menschen in den Selbstmord treiben? In einer solchen Situation (Fass voll) hätten vermutlich auch Tausend andere Ereignisse einen Suizid auslösen können.

(siehe auch :
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doki_Doki_Literature_Club!#Rezension_und_Erfolg)


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt, eigentlich ist es unfassbar, daß unsere Gesellschaft so kaputt ist, daß schon 15jährige Depressionen und Selbstmordgedanken  haben.


Lassen wir die Suizid Gedanken mal weg, aber Depressionen und andere, sagen wir mal Unstimmigkeiten gab es auch schon vor mehreren Jahrzehnten. Ich bin mit 3 Schwestern aufgewachsen und könnte darüber ein ganzes Buch schreiben was bei denen in der Pubertät so alles abgeht.
Ich gebe dir aber recht, heute hat es teilweise ungeahnte Ausmaße angenommen, ein Klick weniger auf Fratzenbook und schon geht die Welt unter.


----------



## Svatlas (1. Juli 2018)

Wieso wird hier vor etwas gewarnt, wenn es noch gar keinen Zusammenhang gibt? Hier wird doch einer beschuldigt, obwohl es noch keine Handfesten Beweise gibt! Ich will damit das Ereignis nicht schlecht machen, das ist schon schlimm genug, aber das ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn das jeder machen würde.  Einfach mal einen Verdacht verbreiten und behaupten:"Du bist der Killer!".


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2018)

Mich stört ein bisschen die Formulierung "Kind". Ein Fünfzehnjähriger ist ein Jugendlicher, aber doch kein Kind mehr. Und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit mitten in der Pubertät, wo bekanntlich Suizidgedanken oder generell gesteigerter "Weltschmerz" eher die Regel, denn die Ausnahme sind - und nun wirklich kein neues Problem.

Schon einmal vom sog. "Werther-Effekt" gehört, also Suizid durch Nachahmung?  Der Begriff geht zurück auf Goethes "Die Leiden des jungen Werther", der damals auch unter vorwiegend bürgerlichen Jugendlichen eine regelrechte "Suizidwelle" ausgelöst haben soll. So heftig, dass einige deutsche Städte sogar den weiteren Verkauf des Buchs untersagt haben - sozusagen eine frühe Form von "Indizierung". 

Ich gehe sogar einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, auch die Schulmassaker/Amokläufe entspringen derselben Problematik, denn letztlich sind auch sie "nur" ein "erweiterter" Suizid. Ich denke, das Problem lässt sich nur in den Griff kriegen, wenn Eltern und soziales Umfeld immer ein Auge (und ein offenes Ohr) für die Sorgen und Nöte der Jugendlichen haben - auch wenn das natürlich oft auch leichter gesagt, als getan ist, denn Letztere schotten sich ja bekanntlich auch gerne einmal ab.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie Bremse schon sagt, das ganze ist in dem Fall nicht mal unberechtigt, eher ist das Problem an der Stelle, dass es nicht weit genug geht und man eher Aufmerksamkeit für div. Anzeichen schaffen sollte
Und wenn man sich mal das Beispiel ansieht, die wenigsten werden vorher so eine Fresse gezogen haben wie Marilyn Manson und daher das weitere Umfeld sowas auch nicht unbedingt mitbekommt, weil sowas kann man auch schon ganz gut verbergen
Man sollte nur sowas nie verharmlosen oder ignorieren wenn jemand darüber spricht


----------



## flixso (1. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch jüngere Kinder können schon an Depressionen leiden und sich in Therapie befinden.



Genau, aber der Auslöser für Depressionen muss nicht immer dem Umfeld (Familie, Freunde, Games) und/oder der eigenen Psychologie geschuldet sein. Ursachen für Depressionen können auch biologisch bedingt sein und in der Genetik oder Hormonen liegen. Allerdings kann das eine das andere verstärken. 

Ich denke die größte Gefahr besteht hier für Spieler, die um ihre Depression nicht "wissen", ihre Krankheit nicht ernst nehmen, oder gar bewusst trotz Krankheit sich so einem Mind-Fuck Spiel hingeben.


----------



## lars9401 (1. Juli 2018)

Desotho schrieb:


> Naja ohne Internetverbindung kannst Du es nicht runterladen.



Dann ist jedes Spiel über digitalem Wege ein Onlinespiel.


----------



## DerGepard (1. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, auch die Schulmassaker/Amokläufe entspringen derselben Problematik, denn letztlich sind auch sie "nur" ein "erweiterter" Suizid. Ich denke, das Problem lässt sich nur in den Griff kriegen, wenn Eltern und soziales Umfeld immer ein Auge (und ein offenes Ohr) für die Sorgen und Nöte der Jugendlichen haben - auch wenn das natürlich oft auch leichter gesagt, als getan ist, denn Letztere schotten sich ja bekanntlich auch gerne einmal ab.



Das Abschotten ist sicher ein Problem, nur ist es für den Betreffenden gewissermaßen ein logischer Schritt, bedenkt man was für ein Rattenschwanz dann dran hängt sobald in nur irgendeinerweise der kleinste Verdacht besteht das jemand Suizidgedanken hat oder mehr als nur ein wenig Kummer erfährt. Gegenwärtig ist unsere Gesellschaft, gerade in Bürokratischer Sicht, keine Hilfe sodnern mit Ursache des Problems.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2018)

Ergo 99,9995% aller Spiele. Denn es gibt afaik keine aktuellen (zumindestens kenne ich keine aktuellen) Spiele die nicht oder sogar ausschließlich digital vertrieben werden und damit downloadbar sind.


----------



## 1xok (1. Juli 2018)

Zelada schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Sollten die Entwickler im Trailer deutlicher machen, welche Thematik das Spiel aufweist oder seht ihr die Verantwortung eher bei den Eltern, beziehungsweise Portalen wie Steam, die Kinder besser zu überwachen und wirksame Schutzmechanismen zu integrieren?



Das Spiel basiert auf der quell-offenen Ren'Py Engine, die seit 2004 im Umlauf ist und besitzt genau wie diese keinerlei Kopierschutzmechanismen. Es kann z.B. auch kostenlos von Itch heruntergeladen werden. Zu jedem einigermaßen bekannten Ren'Py Game existieren daher zahlreiche Remakes und Abwandlungen, die wild gehandelt werden. Man müsste erstmal fragen, welche Version des Spiel der Junge gespielt hat oder ob er nicht sogar dabei war eine eigene Version zu erstellen. Die Erzählweise von Ren'Py ist sehr linear.  Es werden dort Geschichten erzählt. Vielleicht sollten die Erwachsenen das einfach mal zu Kenntnis nehmen und diese Werke als Kunst ansehen! Genau das sind sie nämlich. 

Wegen Harry Potter haben sich duzende Teenager umgebracht. Mark David Chapman, der Mörder John Lennons, gab an, die Aufforderung eine Berühmtheit  töten zu müssen dem Roman "Der Fänger im Roggen" entnommen zu haben. Er war bessessen von diesem Roman und kaufte diesen sogar noch kurz vor Lennons Ermordung in einer Buchhandlung, da er sein vorheriges Exemplar verloren hatte. Die Geschichte ist voll von Jugendlichen, bei denen ein Buch, ein Film oder auch ein Musikstück der Auslöser für einen Suizid oder Mord waren. Sogar den umgekehrten Fall gibt es. So behandelt das Berühmte Lied "I Don't Like Mondays" der Boomtown Rats schlicht den Amoklauf der 16-jährigen Brenda Ann Spencer. Der Amoklauf natürlich nicht, aber das Lied gilt als Kunst. Es darf z.B. im Radio gespielt werden. 

Ganz ehrlich: Mir fehlt inzwischen das geringste Verständnis dafür, dass Computerspiele nicht als Kunst behandelt werden. Ja Steam, Itch und Co. mögen uns doch bitte alle endlich analpenetrativ überwachen, weil ein 15-Jähriger sich wegen eines Ren'Py Games umgebracht hat. Denn warum der Junge sich wirklich umgebracht hat, das interessiert ja einfach niemanden. Wir lassen jede Woche Minderjährige des selben Alters im Mittelmeer elendig ersaufen, um "das Recht" an unseren Außengrenzen wieder herzustellen. Unter stehendem Applaus in den Kommentaren z.B. auf Tagesschau.de.

In so einer Gesellschaft erscheint vermutlich manchen Jugendlichen Selbstmord als sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Juli 2018)

Also anhand des Trailers käme ich nicht auf die Idee, dass es sich um ein Horrorspiel handelt...


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch jüngere Kinder können schon an Depressionen leiden und sich in Therapie befinden.



Ich glaube eher daß Worrel darauf hinauswollte daß die aktuelle Entwicklung der Gesellschaft - immer mehr Erfolgsdruck, immer Schnelllebiger - die Wahrscheinlichkleit von Depressionen  (auch bei Kindern)  fördert.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher daß Worrel darauf hinauswollte daß die aktuelle Entwicklung der Gesellschaft - immer mehr Erfolgsdruck, immer Schnelllebiger - die Wahrscheinlichkleit von Depressionen  (auch bei Kindern)  fördert.


Das kann man doch in diverseste Bereiche interpretieren:
- die ständige Verfügbarkeit/Mobbarkeit (Facebook & Co)
- der Erfolgsdruck der "sozialen" Medien (Schau mal, der hat nur 50 "Freunde" ... lol ) oder der "Daily" _To Do _Liste in Spielen
- der menschenverachtende Rechtsruck in der Welt, wo über notleidende Menschen nur noch in kalten Zahlen und nach plakativen Ängsten entschieden wird, anstatt sich auf die Werte unserer Nation zu besinnen (Stichworte: Menschenwürde, Asylrecht, Volksverhetzung)
- daß man wichtige Probleme des Landes wie einen menschenwürdigen Arbeitsmarkt oder die Abschaffung der Altersarmut nicht geregelt kriegt
- daß man heutzutage kontinuierlich jeden Scheiß vom anderen Ende der Welt mitbekommt
...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> - der menschenverachtende Rechtsruck in der Welt, wo über notleidende Menschen nur noch in kalten Zahlen und nach plakativen Ängsten entschieden wird, anstatt sich auf die Werte unserer Nation zu besinnen (Stichworte: Menschenwürde, Asylrecht, Volksverhetzung)



Ich dachte, die Werte unserer Nation seien Autos, Fußball und Bier. Naja, zumindest das Bier ist uns ja noch geblieben...


----------



## kornhill (2. Juli 2018)

Sie geben die Nachricht heraus das das Spiel nicht unter 13 Jahren gespielt werden soll .... nachdem sich ein 15 Jähriger das Leben genommen hat. Also das ist irgendwie seltsam. Das Spiel würde auf ein Kind (unter 12) wahrscheinlich nur recht wenig Einfluss haben weil ein Kind die Thematik nicht in diesem Maß begreifen wird. Eine Warnung wäre gerade für Jugendliche in der Entwicklung wichtig, also grob gesehen zwischen 12 und 18 Jahren. In diesem Alter erlebt man viele Veränderungen, und Selbstmordgedanken sind in dieser Phase (leider) nichts ungewöhnliches. (und ganz sicher KEIN neues Phänomen der heutigen Gesellschaft!)


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2018)

kornhill schrieb:


> Sie geben die Nachricht heraus das das Spiel nicht unter 13 Jahren gespielt werden soll .... nachdem sich ein 15 Jähriger das Leben genommen hat. Also das ist irgendwie seltsam. Das Spiel würde auf ein Kind (unter 12) wahrscheinlich nur recht wenig Einfluss haben weil ein Kind die Thematik nicht in diesem Maß begreifen wird. Eine Warnung wäre gerade für Jugendliche in der Entwicklung wichtig, also grob gesehen zwischen 12 und 18 Jahren. In diesem Alter erlebt man viele Veränderungen, und Selbstmordgedanken sind in dieser Phase (leider) nichts ungewöhnliches. (und ganz sicher KEIN neues Phänomen der heutigen Gesellschaft!)



Autsch 

Nein, es KEIN NEUES PHÄNOMEN der heutigen Gesellschafft, genausowenig wie Umweltverschmutzung, die es auch schon lange gibt. Nur die heutigen äußeren Faktoren sorgen eben dafür das beides in den letzten Jahren mehr wird...

edit: naja, und eben der Fakt daß heute die Medien immer mehr globaler berichten, vor 100 Jahren...   Also erfahren wir auch über mehr Tode...


----------



## kornhill (4. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Autsch
> 
> Nein, es KEIN NEUES PHÄNOMEN der heutigen Gesellschafft, genausowenig wie Umweltverschmutzung, die es auch schon lange gibt. Nur die heutigen äußeren Faktoren sorgen eben dafür das beides in den letzten Jahren mehr wird...
> 
> edit: naja, und eben der Fakt daß heute die Medien immer mehr globaler berichten, vor 100 Jahren...   Also erfahren wir auch über mehr Tode...



Allerdings sind die Suizid Zahlen in Deutschland seit 1980 gesunken. Daher ist es mir nicht ganz klar wie du auf "Suizid wurde in den letzten Jahren mehr" kommst. Seit 2007 gibt es anscheinend wieder einen Anstieg, ob dieser allerdings die Zahlen von den '80ern erreicht?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suizid#/media/File:Suiz_zahlen_d80_11.png


----------

